# Keep your mouth shut !! (for apprentices)



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

newbi said:


> I recently started two weeks ago as an apprentice. Today I was assigned to put receptacles, covers, and labels on outlets. I was looking at the plans to look up circuits and a JW came in and said " you don't even know what you're looking at " and walked away. This pissed me off so bad, because he only pointed out a problem and walked away. We were very busy however. The next day I was talking to another JW about the union tool list and how I still needed a wiggy. The previous JW overheard me and said he had an extra one that he found. Gave it to me for free. I was floored.
> 
> So for all apprentices the moral of this story is, keep your mouth shut and try your best.


HEY shut up!!:laughing::laughing:














Just kidding Welcome to ET enjoy the fun and games..:thumbup::thumbup:






.......................


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Expect a decent amount of hazing. You will learn what a good and bad JW is through your apprenticeship. I have worked with some real aholes as well as great Electricians, its just part of it. Congrats on the wiggy. I have had JW's give me tools as well. 

I have 3 weeks left in my apprenticeship and I still get s talked. I just give it right back. Makes the day go by easier. This older JW called me a cub several times the other day. 

Keep at it! You're just a baby cub learning to crawl. :thumbsup:

(had to say it)


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

A lot of journeymen are just glorified apprentices, anyway.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Expect a decent amount of hazing. You will learn what a good and bad JW is through your apprenticeship. I have worked with some real aholes as well as great Electricians, its just part of it. Congrats on the wiggy. I have had JW's give me tools as well.
> 
> I have 3 weeks left in my apprenticeship and I still get s talked. I just give it right back. Makes the day go by easier. This older JW called me a cub several times the other day.
> 
> ...


You are still a kid, kid.

( for three weeks at least :laughing: )


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

eejack said:


> You are still a kid, kid.
> 
> ( for three weeks at least :laughing: )


 lol Still a cub for a few weeks. :laughing:


----------



## jredwood301 (Feb 8, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> A lot of journeymen are just glorified apprentices, anyway.


Isn't that the truth!!!!!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> lol Still a cub for a few weeks. :laughing:


Right now you know everything, in three weeks you won't know s**t.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Only a teenager knows "everything". 
Just ask one.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Only a teenager knows "everything".
> Just ask one.


I think they would make better college professors..:laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

newbi said:


> I recently started two weeks ago as an apprentice. Today I was assigned to put *receptacles*, covers, and labels on outlets. I was looking at the plans to look up circuits and a JW came in and said " you don't even know what you're looking at " and walked away. This pissed me off so bad, because he only pointed out a problem and walked away. We were very busy however. The next day I was talking to another JW about the union tool list and how I still needed a wiggy. The previous JW overheard me and said he had an extra one that he found. Gave it to me for free. I was floored.
> 
> So for all apprentices the moral of this story is, keep your mouth shut and try your best.


I'm going to give you some hazing.....how do you put receptacles on outlets??:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Sure, haze the kid for looking at a print, don't want him turning into a real electrician or anything :blink: Just have him bend pipe for 10 years and God forbid he works too fast or tries to actually learn anything. That would make the slackers look bad.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Zog said:


> Sure, haze the kid for looking at a print, don't want him turning into a real electrician or anything :blink: Just have him bend pipe for 10 years and God forbid he works too fast or tries to actually learn anything. That would make the slackers look bad.


My kid (21 years old) works for me and sometimes you could hug them and some days I'd like to hit him with a piece of Liquid-tite


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Zog said:


> Sure, haze the kid for looking at a print, don't want him turning into a real electrician or anything :blink: Just have him bend pipe for 10 years and God forbid he works too fast or tries to actually learn anything. That would make the slackers look bad.


Journeyman Electricians are like the Chef In a restaurant just when the chef is going to add the good stuff to the sauce he will yell at you and send you off to get something that you will never find and when you come back empty handed he will yell forget it I don't need it now ..:blink:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

wendon said:


> I'm going to give you some hazing.....how do you put receptacles on outlets??:laughing::laughing::laughing:


 
Here, by definition, the box is the outlet and the receptacle, well, gets mounted on the outlet.


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

wendon said:


> I'm going to give you some hazing.....how do you put receptacles on outlets??:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Uhhhhh, I forgot already.:001_huh: LOL. I bet I could do it blindfolded.


----------



## hagawv (Aug 12, 2012)

Jw will give you a bunch of crap. That's if they like you. If they didn't they wouldn't tell younanything. When I was the app I was onenof my jw portal band. He gave me a new hacksaw and blades.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

hagawv said:


> Jw will give you a bunch of crap. That's if they like you. If they didn't they wouldn't tell younanything. When I was the app I was onenof my jw portal band. He gave me a new hacksaw and blades.


I hope it was a good hack saw..:laughing:

Welcome to the big show..:thumbup:


----------



## tophat (Aug 12, 2012)

In hindsight...I am greatful for the hazing, and believe it or not, for the few guys who were jackwagons. It helped build character and "season" me. Now when I partner with a good guy I really appreciate it! And I can deal with almost any type of person or attitude on the job. Its all about what you get out of it.


----------

